# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  where to look for ice hockey vocabulary?

## minna

::   ::   
just wondering....  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... key#119471

----------


## minna

> http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?p=119471&highlight=hockey#119471

 thanks for the basics very much. ::  
what about slap shot and wrist or backhand? 
how do you say he uses the slap shot?? 
Oh..I would like to use it on my page.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?p=119471&highlight=hockey#119471   thanks for the basics very much. 
> what about slap shot and wrist or backhand?
> how do you say he uses the slap shot??
> Oh..I would like to use it on my page.

 Вот правила игры:  http://www.all-about-hockey.ru/hockey2.html
Может, найдешь что-то полезное.

----------


## minna

> Originally Posted by minna        Originally Posted by Lampada  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?p=119471&highlight=hockey#119471   thanks for the basics very much. 
> what about slap shot and wrist or backhand?
> how do you say he uses the slap shot??
> Oh..I would like to use it on my page.   Вот правила игры:  http://www.all-about-hockey.ru/hockey2.html
> Может, найдешь что-то полезное.

   ::   ::   me and my big mouth...oh maybe I will have more homework
to do.  ::  All right.I love your hockey too much, I love hockey in general
but I think the Russian players are the most talented in the world.   ::  
thank you

----------


## Vincent Tailors

http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=sa&q=K&sc=695
Здесь есть что-то.

----------


## BappaBa

> what about slap shot and wrist or backhand?

 Хоккейная майка - jersey.
Шлем - helmet.
Перчатки - gloves.
Кистевой бросок - wrist shot.
Щелчек - slap shot.
Площадь ворот - goal crease.
Вбрасывание - face off.
Счет - score.
Какой счет - what the score?
Буллит - penalty shot.
Лента - tape.
Точить коньки - (to) sharp the skates.
Тренировка - Practice.
на льду - on ice.
Скамейка запасных игроков - player bench.
Скамейка оштрафованных игроков - penalty bench (penalty box).
Игра в большинстве - power play.
Игра в меньшинстве - shorthanded play.
Зона атаки - attacking zone (offensive zone).
Средняя зона - neutral zone (middle zone).
Зона защиты - defending zone.
Хоккейная клюшка - hockey stick. 
Шайба - puck.
Нападающий - forward.
Защитник - defenseman, defenceman (амер.).
Вратарь - goalie. 
Коньки - skates.
Катить лицом - (to) skate forward. 
Катить спиной - (to) skate backward.
Ворота - net.
Бросать шайбу - (to) shot the puck.
Забить гол - (to) score a goal!
Кубок - cup.
Победитель - winner.
Лед - ice.
Тренер - coach.
Команда - team.
Капитан - captain.
Синяя линия - blue line.
Красная линия - red line.
Свисток - whistle.
Судья - referee.
Удаление - penalty.
Мы любим хоккей - WE LOVE HOCKEY!
=)))))))))))   

> how do you say he uses the slap shot?

 Он щелкнул по воротам.   

> Oh..I would like to use it on my page.

 Можно посмотреть? Give us a link, plz!

----------


## BappaBa

> I love your hockey too much, I love hockey in general
> but I think the Russian players are the most talented in the world.

 Недавно опять проезжал мимо того места, где разбился Валерий Харламов. Тебе о нем известно? Памятник установил неизвестный поклонник. "Здесь погасла звезда русского хоккея. Валерий Харламов."     
Понятно, что я написал, или нужно по-английски? =)

----------


## Triton

> Щелчок - slap shot.
> ...
> Счёт - score.
> Какой счёт - what the score?
> ...
> Лёд - ice.
> ...
> Он щёлкнул по воротам.

   ::

----------


## minna

> Originally Posted by minna  what about slap shot and wrist or backhand?   Хоккейная майка - jersey.
> Шлем - helmet.
> Перчатки - gloves.
> Кистевой бросок - wrist shot.
> Щелчек - slap shot.
> Площадь ворот - goal crease.
> Вбрасывание - face off.
> Счет - score.
> Какой счет - what the score?
> ...

 oh, THANK YOU SO MUCH for this you really made my day!!!

----------


## minna

> Originally Posted by minna  I love your hockey too much, I love hockey in general
> but I think the Russian players are the most talented in the world.   Недавно опять проезжал мимо того места, где разбился Валерий Харламов. Тебе о нем известно? Памятник установил неизвестный поклонник. "Здесь погасла звезда русского хоккея. Валерий Харламов."     
> Понятно, что я написал, или нужно по-английски? =)

 Oh, Valeriy Harlamov.He was your hero for sure.
And now...many good young players.

----------


## minna

> http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=sa&q=K&sc=695
> Здесь есть что-то.

 Fantastic, this is amazing.       
thank you!!

----------


## BappaBa

> Oh, Valeriy Harlamov.He was your hero for sure.
> And now...many good young players.

 That's for sure =)
Alexander Ovechkin is one of them.

----------


## minna

Привет 
Он будет самым лучшим игроком хоккея теперь.   
gee its tough  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by minna  Oh, Valeriy Harlamov.He was your hero for sure.
> And now...many good young players.   That's for sure =)
> Alexander Ovechkin is one of them.

 "Александр Овечкин подписал рекордный для НХЛ контракт" http://www.rg.ru/2008/01/12/ovechkin.html

----------


## BappaBa

> "Александр Овечкин подписал рекордный для НХЛ контракт"

 Молодчик! У него есть очень хорошая черта: он всегда готов сыграть за сборную. Значит и мы сможем увидеть его игру.

----------


## minna

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by minna  Oh, Valeriy Harlamov.He was your hero for sure.
> And now...many good young players.   That's for sure =)
> Alexander Ovechkin is one of them.   "Александр Овечкин подписал рекордный для НХЛ контракт" http://www.rg.ru/2008/01/12/ovechkin.html

 Spasibo!!!! ::  
I havent been here for a while (yes, still trying to study Russian, I love it) I was happy to saw this.
Alexander made a HUGE contract for 13 years.Wow.

----------


## BappaBa

Уррррррааааааа!!! Мы Чемпионы Мира!!!!
В финале, в дополнительное время обыграли канадцев!!!
Ковальчук МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------


## Rtyom

Чё он там забыл, в воротах?

----------


## BappaBa

> Чё он там забыл, в воротах?

 Гол.  ::

----------

